

CLPython - an implementation of Python in Common Lisp - parenthesis
http://common-lisp.net/project/clpython/

======
tectonic
Why wasn't it called Cylon?

~~~
kirubakaran
Cool! Let us call it that. People underestimate the importance of a catchy
name.

Steve Yegge : How to Ignore Marketing and Become Irrelevant in Two Easy Steps
<http://blip.tv/file/319044/> [video]

------
KirinDave
I guess if you can't bring pythonistas to lisp, you can go out and meet them.
Certainly, this is a great example how to prove to the uninformed that lisp is
relevant in the modern world.

~~~
Kaizyn
While this is a neat project, what does Python gain by being hosted in the
Common Lisp interpreter? Is there an extensive library as is available for
languages hosted in the JVM or the Microsoft CLR?

~~~
abstractbill
For one thing I'd be interested to see if Python runs any faster when it's
hosted in Common Lisp, since it will presumably reap the benefits of a native
compiler that produces machine-code instead of byte-code.

~~~
jcl
This is essentially what the PyPy (Python-in-Python) effort is betting on,
except that by building the system in restricted Python, they're also hoping
the system can also optimize itself to higher levels of performance. It will
be interesting to see how the results of Python-on-Python compare to Python-
on-Lisp.

------
calpaterson
Argh, would love to try this out, but it apparently it doesn't compile on SBCL
or CMUCL yet. Still, definitely won't get properly useful until more or less
the whole standard library is supported.

This will be really cool if it carries on a gets to completion.

~~~
cheponis
Why?

~~~
calpaterson
Why what?

------
akkartik
Upvoted just for the neat and brutally honest 'completeness' sidebar.

